# Seeing any yotes?



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Went out this morning with the temps way below zero with about 6" of snow on in the springfield/catawaba areas and only saw one lone male and couldnt even get a shot at it... anyone been seeing any, or when have you been seeing the most... morning/evening?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I howled one in last night but never saw him. Positive it was a male, I 
used a challenge howl for about 20 seconds and he answered right back.
I'm sure he got down wind of me and busted me. 
The mating season is starting so anytime of day could produce for you.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Had a 'yote walk across the pond at 12:50 pm today. That's about 60 yards from the house & it didn't seem too concerned ; scratched at the ice for a short time (maybe for water ?)......... until I slipped out the side garage door with the 30-06 & he hauled *ss. Too bad for him, he stopped about 150 yds out ...... won't do that again !!! Young dog & looked really hungry. Get the calls out, they're hungry & horny. Good luck and shoot straight.
T


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I seen one a couple weeks ago at about 1.30 in the morning running accross the road on the outskirts of town, I seen another one in that general area about a yr ago..so they are in there pretty good, to bad you cant hun them there.


----------



## camotoe (Aug 13, 2007)

saw a pair about three weeks ago...It was about 10:00 am. Kind of a cold icy day with a fog hanging over everything.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Will be hunting about a half dozens places between Hinkley to Columbus Saturady, first time out this season. Will post results. May have scored a contact with several DNR people on this issue of predation control in NW Ohio. These dogs are the only hunting I do anymore, IMHO nothing in Ohio comes close.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Didn't hunt as many places as planned, Morrow county only, saw "0" yotes. The wind was cold on the face, but still a great day to get out. Called in half dozen red tailed hawks, and some crows.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your weekend Slippery, mine wasn't any better. My kids changed plans at the last minute , so no kids Saturday so I could of went with you and Gary. Did see a BIG yote Friday night at work. Had to 55#s. Take Care and I'm open this coming weekend if you are...............Rich


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

It's been a hard Winter & no telling when the best time to see one. They are wandering around with no specific time table. They are hungry, starting to get amourous & downright in a love making mood.

If one has a particular parcel to hunt, with a large open area to glass your in good shape;
1# Go to a local slaughter (butcher?) house & get a container of beef, chicken or any king a blood. Mason jar will do.
2# Fat or waste cuttings of meat or fat.
3# Cheese cloth.
4# Small spray (mist) container filled with 1/2 blood & water.
5# Soak meat/fat in the blood,
6# Tie the stuff up in cheese cloth about the size of a 16" softball.
7# After misting your boots with the blood water mixture, go off 150yds., or so & walk the area dragging the bait behind you. Not full perimeter but out to a good vantage point.
8# Wait about a hour or 2 & start calling. They will zero in on the drag you left behind & come a running.

But.. miss & you'll never call that particular yote back, they learn real QUICK.


Then go off to your second stand, that you have dragged before your 1st. one.

I allways have a decoy set uo 35/45yds off from my stand, with movement. They focus in on it & give you a little lee-way to make mistakes, but not much.
This is what works for us & a real solid method,

Nik


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll get in touch with you about this weekend Rich, may have some setups with a guy from work. If that don't plan out I may come down and the three of us can get together. Just found out I'm getting moved to afternoons 7 this morning, not to happy about it but I'm working. I'll get a couple of sets this week in my backyard area, now state land/no hunting. PM me your cell again so I can call you later in the week, and tell me about the brake on the Rossi? I'll bring my Ruger VT .243 down with the JP brake on it for you to try, recoils like a .222 but you better wear ear plugs. Great for visuals on bullet impact that's the only reason I had it put on, like to see my impacts at 500/650 yards.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

There up here in NE Ohio. A guy at work (Columbiana County) had a neighbor who let their dog out on a chain and something ate the dog and left its carcass. Good guess it was coyotes.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

went out this morning before daylight and just now getting home... saw 4 BIG yotes about 1000yds away but they had plans on their minds and would not pay any attention to my calling at all! Thinking they might have been called to before by someone who got busted in the area


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be trying some calling tonight just before dark. Plan on staying til
7 or so. I've got a night blaster mounting on my scope so I can be
out there after dark. I'll let you know how it goes.
Has anyone tryed howling? Or are you using distress?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

ive been using distress calls followed by a challenge bark


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

smallieguy said:


> I'll be trying some calling tonight just before dark. Plan on staying til
> 7 or so. I've got a night blaster mounting on my scope so I can be
> out there after dark. I'll let you know how it goes.
> Has anyone tryed howling? Or are you using distress?


This time of year it's my primary call, breeding season is starting, works for me.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

seen one of them deer killers in my trap today. it will never bother another deer lol


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Well it sure is mating season. We got bumrushed as soon as I cut into the 
male challange howl. Both male and female come in so fast my brother 
couldn't get his shotgun up fast enough. Between the moving and crossing 
our sent cone they were not around long. I managed a shot with my .243,
pretty sure I got all back leg as she was running away for me.
The land owner will take a good look in the am for the body. The blood trail
was good but the thicket was not. That is a young mans game.
I think next time I'll go an hour earlier.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

I put out the trail cam the 22nd and got a pic of a big redish colored coyote,i was trying to fill my last deer tag yesturday when i had what i think was the same yote come in right before dark and chase all the deer off the bait pile i was hunting he came straight to the corn and started feeding on it which gave me the time to draw my bow and get a shot the string hit my coat sleeve when i released the arrow and i hit it low behind the shoulder i tracked drops of blood for about 100 yards and gave it up i dident wanna spook all the deer away so i left it..the shot looked like i might have grazed him but who knows after deer season is over im gonna try to get out and call this spot and see if there are anymore out there running around..


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have seen several over the last few months. I drive from dayton out past columbus, down to circleville and back 6 nights a week. I have seen quite a few between circleville and mt sterling along 56. I am usually going thru there between 2am-4am. I can count on seeing at least one a week. 

my parents are starting to hear them again at night I think there is a pack of them in an old barn between tipp city and huber. I want to try and get permission to hunt them there.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been seeing about 2-3 per week in Union & Logan counties, but I don't watch the road very well when I drive !! There's not much food right now , so they are very vulnerable & moving a bunch. Add in that they are starting to mate & it's a good time to be out there. I've been seeing all mine in the morning right a day break.
T


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Ya here is one i got on cam.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A guy at work was running his dogs this last weekend and almost had one snatched up by a yote, luckily he was able to get to them in time.


----------



## buckeyejim (Apr 3, 2009)

Getting bad around Brown Co. lots of yotes few bunnies. Jim


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been hearing a bunch of coyotes howling on east side of delaware lake,once near the dam and once farther up near the boat launch on that side.I hunt pheasant up there and want the coyotes dead, so if you want someone to shoot them with you,I would enjoy the opportunity.


----------

